# Using a Chuck Plate



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey folks, I uploaded a 19 minute video to youtube. It was uploaded because I started this form sometime last year. I thought I had the tenon sized for my chuck, but the vid shows differently. Since I video every thing I do on the lathe, I thought this might be a good video to showcase my Chuck Plate. I'm definately not showing off my skills as I don't have any… 
The link is below, and if you do decide to watch it, please comment. It'll only take 19 minutes out of your lives, and maybe any of us might be able to pick up a tip or two, or maybe you guys could give me a couple pointers also…. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## rhford (Aug 28, 2013)

I have one of Jerry's Chuck Plates and it is a wonderful tool! It really gives you options you just don't have with more conventional chucks and other holding devices.

Contact Jerry directly for more information. You'll see how useful this can be!

Ron


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm thinking I should have offered pop corn and a drink with this video. I'm looking for feedback, positive or negative. Anything
Thanks Ron, for your compliment on the Chuck Plate. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Jerry, hated the video and yes watching it was painful for me. You have the perfect piece of wood to demonstrate your chuck plate capabilities.

Your presentation just not organized took seven minutes to turn that tenon. You never touched upon safety & design option chuck plate offers woodturners. I see many great features. Fumbled & mumbled through making adjustments on the lathe, can we make adjustments off lathe? Can, I whack that bad boy with a mallet to seat some points off lathe than adjust for perfect hold on lathe?

We seen that chuck plate excels holding in uneven blanks how about blanks with even surface?

If at that presentation would have quietly stood up and walked out.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

> Jerry, hated the video and yes watching it was painful for me. You have the perfect piece of wood to demonstrate your chuck plate capabilities.
> 
> Your presentation just not organized took seven minutes to turn that tenon. You never touched upon safety & design option chuck plate offers woodturners. I see many great features. Fumbled & mumbled through making adjustments on the lathe, can we make adjustments off lathe? Can, I whack that bad boy with a mallet to seat some points off lathe than adjust for perfect hold on lathe?
> 
> ...


Well Bill, thank you for your honest comments. It means a lot. It sounds like you watched the whole thing. Send me your private email with your home address in it and I'll send you a bag of Orville's popcorn. I'm serious.

Those 19 minutes was part of a 2 hour 24 minute video of the whole process on turning that form. You're lucky I didn't try to post the whole thing.

If I didn't blabber so much, maybe my videos would be more interesting. The mumbling is most likely the dust mask muffling my speech. That and earplugs are the only 2 safety practices that I absolutely adhere to. Fumbling is just something I seem to do a lot more of at my age. 
If I could edit videos, I might, but I also believe that a real time or full time vid does not hide problems that I might have encountered. Edited videos hide a lot of issues, and may not be truthful in it's presentation. Therefore, unfortunately, my videos are full time with all my rambling, mumbling and unorganizational skills.

If I could find someone to help with editing and filming, my videos might look more professional and palatable.

Thank you again, and send me your home address to [email protected] …..... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## gwilki (May 14, 2014)

Jerry: I don't believe that this video does a good job of showcasing your chuck plate. The plate looks good, but I was left with more questions than the video answered; notably how to get one. 

However, you didn't mention if the plate would only work on dovetail jaws, or if it was good for straight jaws. Your demo of the pointed screws was almost completely hidden by the piece itself so, while it is reasonably clear what the points do, it was not really sold in the video.

Please take these comments as trying to provide constructive criticism - coming from someone who has never made a video in his life.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Grant, your's and Bill's critique helps me later and I took no offense from either of you.

Since my movie making abilities got critiqued, I'm not going to post any more until I get proffessional help. hehe

If you want more information, send me your personal email to [email protected] and ask your questions.I will reply with better pictures, and even tell you how to get one if you want one.

As stated in one of the above replies by me, this video is 2 edits from a 2 hour 24 minute video. I was going to use my other invention, had it set up, then realized it's not supposed to be made public until my Patent Attorney tells me to. So, I did manage to remove that portion. 
Since I don't work off a script, there are a bunch of strange things I might say or do or not say or do. That is the reason I have almost 931 gigabytes of video I've recorded. 
The Chuck Plate will fit any chuck as long as the jaws have a 2 1/4" capacity. It does not need a death grip hold on it as you will be working between centers only. It's not designed to hold anything without the tailstock in place.
The screws are 1/4 -28×1 1/2" long, with a 34° point. Choose any surface you like to work with, and adjust the screws until they make contact with the surface. All screws need not make contact, as long as at least 3 opposing each other make contact. It's always nice to have the center screw make a dimple, but not necessary. Tighten the tailstock as you would normally do and create a tenon, or even a recess, and rough out your form. Remove the Chuck Plate, mount the recently shaped form into the chuck, and then finish turning it.

The pictures below showone piece of wood mounted, the Chuck Plate, and one hollow form I did recently. Without the Chuck Plate, I don't think I would be able to turn those types of HF's, but some of you might ask, "Why would you?"

I also use it to remove the tenons when I get done with my stuff….. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## gwilki (May 14, 2014)

Tks, Jerry. I sent an email.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

I watched your video. Are you selling these ? I haven't seen anything on your video or your homepage here about buying it.

I probably wouldn't use it a lot, but I can see that it could be very useful at times. I wish I had the money I spent on tools that get very little use, I'd go out and buy more.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

> I watched your video. Are you selling these ? I haven t seen anything on your video or your homepage here about buying it.
> 
> I probably wouldn t use it a lot, but I can see that it could be very useful at times. I wish I had the money I spent on tools that get very little use, I d go out and buy more.
> 
> - hairy


Hairy??
I am but if you contact me through [email protected] , I'll answer your questions there. Since I am the maker of this, I'm pretty biased, but after it gets used once or twice, you would probably start using it for almost every turning you start except small spindles under 1 1/2" OD.

I'll say again on the video, it was part of a 2 hour 24 minute video. I wasn't trying to sell it off the vid, but thought it would be good to show how I turned something a year ago, and was able to remount it to make it fit my jaws. Rarely if ever on any of my videos, 931 gigabytes worth, do I say anything about a way of contacting me. I guess I should indicate that by editing this video with contact information…........ Thanks for watching it, Hairy.
I still owe Bill some popcorn if he'll give me place to send it to….... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Jerry no thanks on the popcorn have eliminated any food products with coconut oil & salt in my diet.

Might consider adding 1" x 8 TPI & 1 ¼" x 8 TPI versions of your chuck plate later.

Good luck with sales.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

> Jerry Might consider adding 1" x 8 TPI & 1 ¼" x 8 TPI versions of your chuck plate later.
> Good luck with sales.
> - Wildwood


Bill, too bad about the popcorn. I guess if you want to watch that girlish figure of yours, you gotta keep that kind of stuff from your diet. ;-) Personally, I don't eat it as I don't like the little kernal husks things getting in my teeth.

Send me your personal email to [email protected]

If I did the 1" x 8 and 1 1/4" x 8 tapped spindle holes, all I would have is another face plate with a bunch of screws in it. I'm calling my design a "Chuck Plate" because the chuck does not need to come off for different turning conditions. The design allows the chuck to stay in place all through the whole process from the very start until you remove a totally finished piece if you do things that way… I suppose if you don't have a chuck, then my Chuck Plate wouldn't work…...

I'm going to do my first CA finished piece today between centers and will let you all know how it worked out….......... Jerry


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> I m going to do my first CA finished piece today between centers and will let you all know how it worked out….......... Jerry


Jerry-Looking forward to seeing that … I did a CA-finished bowl about a year ago:

... I would be interested in the steps you follow on yours.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm going to re-post this as someone pm'd me asking what a Chuck Plate was. Those of you who actually watched the video almost 2 years ago, "Warning!" It hasn't changed. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)


> I m going to do my first CA finished piece today between centers and will let you all know how it worked out.
> 
> Jerry-Looking forward to seeing that … I did a CA-finished bowl about a year ago:
> 
> ...


Gerry, did I ever get back on that? CRS has struck, and it ain't pretty. I actually thought I was gonna die after finishing that piece with CA. I constantly coughed for almost a couple weeks. CA is deadly stuff. ............... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> CRS has struck, and it ain't pretty.


No kidding! I Can't Remember S#!t either! I have pretty much given up on CA … the smell is awful, and I don't get consistent results.


----------



## jacksdvds (Jun 13, 2015)

Although the video is not of "4 star" quality and lacked the points (better showcasing the plate) some people criticized you for and I feel you attempted to use a clip made for some other reason, (self improvement?) out of context from what it is titled. I do know the difficulty of producing a one time event where there are NO opportunities for retakes. I spent 23 years in the Audio/visual production field and have had many occasions of failure that required more than one time retakes as a normal occurrence. The video should have been reedited for this presentation to demonstrate the plate and some of it's accomplishments. Once it (the project) was rechucked and recentered there was little to be gained by continuing. Granted, you did apologize for and stated the obvious lack of video editing software. A disclaimer of the actual time stamps pertinent to the subject would have sufficed in lieu of reediting and informed the viewers of the vital portions to view.. 
Your video did demonstrate the failure of the rechucking and recentering process to solve the warping and movement of the burl. I have made the resolve to NEVER remove a project from the chuck before I am completely done. Hence, I have acquired several extra chucks and they remain in position even though removed from the spindle. 
In conclusion, I see no advantage of the "chuck plate" over a face plate. Secondly, please take this as positive, right or wrong, you are "doing something" rather than just following the herd.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Well heck, Jack, since you were in the business, I have over 5 Terabytes of video you could condense down to a 10 minute video. Sound like a plan. Just send me an address. haha

You are right. The video was not a commercial and part of an extended turning. It could have been shortened, but when you have a program that crashes your computer, you take what you can get. Also, the camera is MP2, and youtube would rather upload MP3 and 4. I tried uploading another 15 minute vid once that was much better that addressed the questions in the above replies, and after 6-7 hours, I went to bed. The next morning, it was still uploading. It claimed later to have uploaded, but I haven't been able find it. It's been at least a year now.

Back to turning. The form was shaped and the tenon made at least 6 months prior. I apparently didn't check it for size. The wood was Mesquite burl, been dead since '86, and I got it in 2013-14. As you know, Mesquite is very stable, so my mistake was not having the right sized tenon, the reason for the remount and reshaping.

I will not advertise my Chuck Plate on this site through the woodturning forum. I've gotten booted from two sites already that have some rules in place that forbade me from even mentioning it because I'm the inventor. As I understand it, if I had nothing to do with it other than buying from someone, I could talk up a storm forever without any repercussions.

I'm going to be out your way one of these days, Jack, so BOLO. ................. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## jacksdvds (Jun 13, 2015)

Jerry; Did I mention spent not spending in the business, e.i.. past tense. Also it was for the fed govt which was good for nothing but a retirement check in my opinion. 
When you DO make your way this way, be sure to stop and visit. Not the best of hosts but we can shoot the bull anyway. You will be going by azwoody's place when you do. He has a dream shop plus the mill. 
BTW, a cautionary note. I had trouble at the CA ag. check point on I40 because I was toting some wood which they would not allow me to cross over from AZ to CA and back into AZ. I could not just go back, I spent a very long hour filling out a form that I was being refused entry into CA or I could have forfeited the wood which then would have stayed in CA. Go figure the reasoning behind that!


----------



## bobbyt99 (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi Jerry…

Just had a look at your video and I have to say that I enjoyed it. It gave me the feeling that I was there with you in your shop. Nothing was being put on… it was just you being you.

How many times have you wanted to show off something to someone in real life, only to have it go wrong at first, leaving you somewhat embarrassed until you do get it right? It's happened to all of us, I'm sure.

In a lot of ways this video is a relief from all the slick, so called "professional" vids that are out there. In fact, some of these "productions" can be down right funny. I saw one guy try to look good with a background behind him… it was a shower curtain. Guy should have realized that everything is vivid in the world of HD.

Keep up with your videos, Jerry. One thing is obvious - you do know how to turn wood!!!

Bobby


----------



## bobbyt99 (Jan 16, 2010)

Jerry… just one more thing… I just subscribed to your YouTube channel.

Bobby


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks Bobby. After all these years someone thinks I can turn. I haven't posted anymore since this one because ole Bill made me camera shy. Not really, but I had to say it. 
Thanks for subscribing to my youtube channel. I'm getting a new computer soon, and hoping to be posting more videos after mid January. 
When you become a snow bird, make Tucson one of your getaways, and we can meet…... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------

